# Cal Beisner Audio?



## RamistThomist (Jun 22, 2007)

Where can I find Cal Beisner messages?

Thanks,
JA


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 23, 2007)

The Trinity or "Jesus Only" debate - Dr. Walter Martin, Mr. E. Calvin Beisner vs. Mr. Nathaniel Urshan and Mr. Robert Sabin.

The Roots & Fruits of the Environmental Movement in America
Justice & Wealth - Trinity Foundation Lectures, "Conference on Christianity and Economics"

Global Warming: Facts and Fictions - An interview by Dr. Gregg Strawbridge

Those are the ones I have and enjoy. He's a very good speaker.


----------

